# American Veterans



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I am wondering if any American veterans living in the Philippines has the Phil Health care? I am a veteran but I can't get VA health care there because I am not service connected. So, I am wondering how good the Phil health insurance is there? Anybody know? I know it is cheap to get but how much does it pay for doctors care?

thanks

Concerned veteran on health care.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I am wondering if any American veterans living in the Philippines has the Phil Health care? I am a veteran but I can't get VA health care there because I am not service connected. So, I am wondering how good the Phil health insurance is there? Anybody know? I know it is cheap to get but how much does it pay for doctors care?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Concerned veteran on health care.


You can join and use Philhealth insurance. It makes no difference if you are a veteran or not. Here is the Philhealth Page to explore. Most coverage must be if you in a hospital for 24 hours or longer. Some same-day surgeries are covered.

It does not pay a huge amount and usually you pay and are reimbursed by Philhealth. Check into Tri-Care Insurance as it is usable here also.

My wife works full time and I am on her Philhealth. It costs here about P100 ($2.00us) per month and her employer pays a share higher than that.
When you arrive, be sure to visit or contact the VFW Post in Angeles City and they will have much more info than I can provide.


Jet Lag


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Philhealth is more a discount scheme than an insurance. The amount of discount is variable and I have had it describe as a pot that will run out if over used in any one year. I don't know how true but if so could be problematic is shared by a family.


----------

